# Yeehaw Canney Got A Job



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

For a Christmas present this past December I was informed by the company I worked for that they were not going to renew my contract  I had been working for them since 91. They were bought by an investment company and this was a step that they felt necessary to increase their bottom line. Well long story short, Sales are now in the toilette.
Now its 6 months later and I was just informed that I passed final steps in the hiring process (background,credit, and pee test) and will start a new gig next week 
Well the party is over, so from now till I get my butt to work I have laid out these smokes to burn up.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats! On the cigars, I'd start in the middle and work my way out.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Whatsa matter? You didn't have any good ones to smoke? Haha, J/K- those look super. And congrats on the new job!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

They look awesome ,like the look of that Cohiba/30 annv.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

nice line up and Congrats on your new endeavor--I needs one of them there *Culebras!!! 
*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats! Nice selection!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

paint said:


> They look awesome ,like the look of that Cohiba/30 annv.


I'm sure its a fake but Ive been sitting on it for a long time


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

what a hell of a line up!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

canney said:


> I'm sure its a fake but Ive been sitting on it for a long time


I must admit it looks fake  but still looks tasty as hell!! Awesome line up and congrats on the new job


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

heck of a lineup


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice variety!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Greg, that's awesome news! Ya sure got some tasty looking cee-gars too 

CD


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great news Greg--I'll smoke one in your honor tonight


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrets on your new job Greg, and on the choise of your cigars!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe that Cohiba is a fake, I'll look next week when I go to Hong Kong at the box I've got and I'll let ya know. I scored a box from an auction in London a while back, a partial box. The only way to know is a serial number posted on the box. Anyhow great freakin' smokes!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Greg!!! Nice line-up.:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

cool. congrats on the new gig. 

I wish my stash looked like that after I was out of work the entire year of 2006. Mine looked like more of a bargin bin in the clearance section. nothing over 2 bucks.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats bro!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super line-up! Congrats on the job*


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats on the job!!

Fake or not, smoke them left to right.. 

Oh, and don't forget the beverages to wash it down!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
First day done, I forgot what work was. 
I sure would like to win the lotto.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

canney said:


> Thanks everyone.
> First day done, I forgot what work was.
> I sure would like to win the lotto.


:lol:
I feel the same way man...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Work Sucks


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel for you man, but I'm one of THOSE people who like their work.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

congrats on the job and enjoy the smokes


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

canney said:


> Work Sucks


Are we to take it that the new job isn't too great?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear the new job sucks.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

canney said:


> Work Sucks


I hear you brother


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that's what's up!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll take "Resurrected Threads" for $300, Alex!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

canney said:


> Work Sucks


Beats Welfare


----------

